# Juggalos=Vegan Straight Edge



## wokofshame (Nov 2, 2011)

What I mean to say is that they are equally stupid movements which people wrap around themselves as not just a choice of attire or music-if you can call it such- but a religion and lifestyle.
In reality there just isn't enough going on in these things to make a full, all-encompassing life out of. People just want some shit to identify with. Punk, or talking about trains, or christianity, whatever it is.
Straight edge: the music is just as bad, lyrics are just as stupid. same "black gang mentality". Same taking shit waaaay too seriously. Same getting of tattoos you will later regret. remember earth crisis? The dumbest, most annoying shit I have ever heard. Hardcore: punk rock sound for kids who want to gel their hair and wear white shirts and pre-ripped jeans. Fucking crap. Fuck hardcore. Even the name is retarded.
If I piss you off, watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax-xxsBsd4I
A dude equally as offensive as ICP but with a thousand times more talent than those blockheads could ever dream of.

OH, PPS Katbasterd: I'm going to shit in your sleeping bag if you keep closing dumb threads just because you dont like them. if you don't like em, dont read em.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 2, 2011)

GOOD POINT.....
who looks sillier?




OR


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah. tough call there. those mohawks DO kick ass though........


----------



## Earth (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know,
I caught the tail end of the first generation nyhc scene back in '82, '83, and maybe even the first half of '84
And I would consider that as a very important part of my life...

But, by later on in '84 
I wanted nothing to do with it.

Why??
Because those who we hated took the scene over...


----------



## katbastard (Nov 2, 2011)

MURT said:


> OH, PPS Katbasterd: I'm going to shit in your sleeping bag if you keep closing dumb threads just because you dont like them. if you don't like em, dont read em.


I like the smell of shit


----------

